# Soil Probe Problems



## Stoked33 (Apr 23, 2021)

First timer taking my own soil samples to send off for a soil test. I bought my own probe and quickly realized that my clay soil is making this process a nightmare. I can only get about 3.5" deep and the soil that is in the probe is like concrete and a beast to remove. I've searched google and saw one post that said WD-40 as an option. Seems that would contaminate the results. Any recommendations?


----------



## tommyboy (Aug 20, 2019)

Try watering. A lot.


----------



## Stoked33 (Apr 23, 2021)

Thanks man. Will do!


----------

